# getrennte ISDN-Verbindung?!



## Budda (17. Dezember 2004)

Hallo.

Ich habe hier einen Rechner, in dem eine FritzCard ISDN Classic eingebaut ist. Eine Internetverbindung soll über den Smartsurfer hergestellt werden. 

Jetzt ist aber das Problem, das ich immer nur ganz kurz online komme. Ich hatte IRQ 5 eingerichtet, kam online bis nach einigen Sekunden eine Fehlermeldung kam (siehe Anhang)! Danach habe ich keine Verbindung mehr bekommen. Heute habe ich den IRQ dann auf 10 umgelegt und das selbse Spiel wieder. Für ein paar Sekunden bestand die Verbindung, bis wieder die Fehlermeldung kam. Da die Fehlermeldung ja auf einen möglichen Dialer hinweißt, habe ich versucht mit Ad-Aware, Spybot & TrojanCheck irgendetwas zu finden - leider erfolglos.

Vielleicht kann mir dabei jemand weiterhelfen - falls noch fragen zur Konfiguration oder so bestellen, einfach stellen.


----------



## Budda (17. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe doch noch etwas herausgefunden: TrojanCheck sagt mir, das der "System"-Prozess umbenannt wird, wenn ich Versuche eine Verbindung aufzubauen. Der Prozess heißt dann einmal "Wê" hieß, dann nach einen Neustart und erneuter Verbindung "W1/4" und jetzt beim dritten Versuch heißt er "W,".


----------



## Budda (20. Dezember 2004)

... hat denn niemand eine Idee?!


----------



## PaleRider (25. Dezember 2004)

@Budda
Du brauchst Hijackthis, scannen lassen(bei der Download-Adresse ist eine automatische Auswertung)
Falls du mit der Autoauswertung problemen hast, gibt es mehrere Boards die dir helfen.
mit Regmon kannst du deine registrierung überwachen(Sysinternals).
Besorge dir auch Adaware und spybot, falls du einen Virenscanner auf dem system hast, dann mal in den abgesicherten Modus laufen lassen,

PaleRider


----------

